# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  On commence vraiment  en avoir marre de la loi  propos des Cookies !

## denis18

On commence vraiment  en avoir marre de la loi  propos des Cookies, 
et surtout des messages  rptition pour les accepter ou pas ! 
Sur chaque site Web comme je surfe beaucoup sur le web au bout du compte 
j'ai dut valider en un mois plus de 200 messages similaires. 

Les Cookies sont des petits gteaux Amricains que les enfants aiment bien 
mais quand il s'agit de valider inutilement ces messages au bout du compte 
cela ne sert  rien on a compris l'utilit de ces cookies informatiques 
pour mmoriser les prfrences des utilisateurs.

De plus chacun de ces petits cookie logiciels occupe que quelque octet sur le disque en mmoire mais chaque site Web faisant 
de mme et comme le partitionnement du disque en Fat32 o NTFS et toujours dcoup avec 4096 octets chaque cookies est stock sur une partie seulement 
d'un secteur et tous cela finit par occuper inutilement de la place sur le disque du Dur.

Certainement qu'un Linux Towarld pourrait linariser la mmoire d'un disque SSD pour 
qu'il ne soit plus dcoup en pistes et en secteurs inutiles mais comme une mmoire linaire vive en Ram ou Mev (mmoire vive)
Comme celle de la Ram avec Getmem en pascal ou malloc en C, ceci serait plus conome en occupation mmoire 
sur les disque SSD pour les cookies mais aussi dans tous les autres cas !



Dlice.

----------

